# Garmin Edge 500 or iPhone?



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

Currently I stick my iphone in my bag and use mapmyride to see my stats... Mostly out of curiosity. I've also been curious about my cadence lately and I'm wondering which route to go (no need to tell me to forget about cadence and just 'enjoy the ride', I'd like to start paying attention to it). Should I get what seems to be the popular Garmin 500, or should I use Garmin fit w/ ANT+ adapter on the iphone? Any opinions? Thanks!


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Try these two for some insights:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/smartphones-vs-cycle-computer-272837.html
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/garmin-edge-800-iphone-gps-264533.html


----------



## Oscarach (Jan 15, 2011)

I would go with the Garmin. I used to use an iPhone and tried a few of the cycling apps for it. The two issues I found were battery life and quite often it would loose the signal and stop recording your ride data from that point on.
I am not saying the Garmin is perfect but I found it at least eliminated these two issues.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yup, the last time i used my iphone w/ mapmyride, i was in Austin on vacation, doing a solo 50 mile ride when i started suffering from major cramping. When I decided I'd had enough torture, I whipped out my phone at around mile 30 and realized that the battery was dead b/c of the app. I was sort of in the middle of nowhere and had no other option except to ride it out. that was a really brutal 20 miles--i basically limped my way for 10 of those miles, up every hill (and HWY 360 has miles of rolling hills) and somehow made it back to the hotel.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

I have the Garmin 200 and love it. The 500 adds your cadence and heart rate. The Garmin software works great and you can do courses which is a nice feature, (both of these work on either model).


----------



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks! So, I guess iphone is out. As far a a computer goes, like a cateye v2c, is the difference between the garmin and that only GPS capability? So, I can't track/map routes and that's it?


----------



## Vixsav (Sep 24, 2011)

I have the 500 kit with cadence and love it. Works great on the trainer too. Highly recommend the garmin 500.


----------



## Vixsav (Sep 24, 2011)

Heart rate and GPS....two huge features IMO. Along with ANT+ capability.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If money's not an issue, just do the Garmin and call it a day. I don't own one, and never got around to installing the computer with cadence I do have. Only one of my bikes even gets a computer. But, if you're curious about cadence today, maybe you'll be curious about heart rate tomorrow and power next week. If you do something like the Garmin, you'll also be able to see all of your stats in the same place. So it'll be a lot easier to see that you were climbing something, it hit a certain grade, and everything went to hell, for example.


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

I have the garmin edge 500 and that is connected to my powertap hub.....how is the best way to utilize all the info it gives me? On some short fast rides it gives me a high calorie burn but on long hilly rides It's gives a low calorie burn when I thought it would be the opposite any suggestion in set up or ur input?


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

That actually sounds right. In shorter efforts your power output and calorie consumption will be higher (per minute) than a long, steady climb where you are aerobic.

Putting the information together is a matter of personal taste. If I had a powertap, I'd have the power output as the primary readout, then speed, Heart rate, cadence and time/ distance. If you're unsure the best way to use the information, I suggest you get the Cyclist's Training Bible by Joe Friel. It will give you all the info you'll ever need to understand and utilize the data you get.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Oscarach said:


> I would go with the Garmin. I used to use an iPhone and tried a few of the cycling apps for it. The two issues I found were battery life and quite often it would loose the signal and stop recording your ride data from that point on.
> I am not saying the Garmin is perfect but I found it at least eliminated these two issues.


Same two issues with the phone apps I use. Gotta start out with a full charge, and if you lose the signal, your ride ends there.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Check out the MotoActv, this is my next cycle computer! The list of features is amazing! 

http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2011/11/motorola-motoactv-in-depth-review.html?m=1


----------



## strohman (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought the Cat Eye v2c last summer and never took to it. It's small and difficult to read, and it's not at all user friendly. It has too many screens that you have to scroll through. I just took it off my bike and replaced it with a Garmin 500. 
I love the Garmin! You can customize your screen and add more or less data. It's easy to read while your are riding and being able to upload your data each time you ride is awesome! Some with disagree, but I think the Garmin is a great piece of technology.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

I use my iPhone and have never lost a ride due to a lost GPS signal using the Wahoo Fitness app in 2 years of use. Once and awhile it records a detour off route and back at some ridiculous mph which slightly affects the average mph relative to the data from the speed/cadence sensor, but it isn't a big deal. If you turn the screen on sparingly, you can get 4+ hours of life (I usually just turn mine on for climbs to watch heart rate and am usually in the mid 60% range after 2 hours). I thought about getting a Garmin, but didn't for two reasons:

1. Another electronic device to buy and fiddle with and I'd still take my phone along.

2. Wired connection to get data off the device. I hate having to plug things in. Wahoo uploads wirelessly at the end of the ride to Strava and/or Runkeeper and can export a data file via email for use with other websites/programs.

The Garmin does have advantages (smaller, weatherproof without a case, better battery life), but it isn't a slam dunk IMO.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Garmin 500


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

is the milage on the Garmin 500 accurate? Some one told me that gps isn't as accurate because it only tracks at "points" along the ride, not the exact route you ride. I don't think this person is correct, but wanted to know before I invest


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

FatMike said:


> is the milage on the Garmin 500 accurate? Some one told me that gps isn't as accurate because it only tracks at "points" along the ride, not the exact route you ride. I don't think this person is correct, but wanted to know before I invest


If you're using the cadence sensor and wheel magnet, it is as accurate as you can get. Even if you're just using the GPS it is darn close, probably within the error margin of any wheel rollout measurement.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

On the road the accuracy is as good as any bike computer.

Off-road (MTB) it can be far less accurate depending on the trails. For instance at the local state park when we run the "race loop" it's pretty much dead-on, but down the road where I like to ride with a buddy there are a lot of switchbacks on steep hills and my GPS has been miles off of his standard computer.


----------



## trekstud2 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have used both my iPhone and I have a Garmin 705. There are pro's and con's of both. My garmin has issues with elevation sometimes due to barometric pressure chages and that can be very frustrating when I upload the ride and it's a straight line. iPhone does run out of battery but with strava it is so easy to use. The ride can be uploaded right away and you dont have to plug it in and update it manually like you do with a Garmin. In regards to battery life, there are certain cases available that have additional charge capabilities. One of my buddies showed me his the other day. He is on his phone all the time for work and his case has an extra charge with a flick of a switch. It extends the battery life by hours. Strava just made their app ANT+ capable too so you can track cadence, heart rate, and power if you use your iPhone and the strava app. If it were me and I didnt have a Garmin I would buy the charging case and stick with my iPhone and use strava. Save the hundreds for something else like wheels or lottery tickets.


----------



## pmpski_1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Garmin.

Although I have to admit, after looking at a smartphone for a couple years I was really disappointed with the Garmin display.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Seriously, people, check out all the motoactv features, it does everything the Garmin does, it is smaller and lighter, has a beautiful gorilla glass touch screen display, is the size of the ipod nano, can be worn on the wrist for running or on a bike mount, it connects to all ANT+ devices including power meters, it has really accurate GPS readings, it will upload your data automatically at home as soon as it gets in range of your home network, they have a great site that displays all aspects of your ride data, it has a fully modifiable display so you can see what you want to see, it will also playback music and do all manner of other stuff Garmin never dreamed of.


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

So I'm buying the bundled 500. Reputable online recommendations?


----------



## Mountain_Inu (Jun 8, 2012)

I just ordered a Garmin 500. I have been road biking for about a year and using my Android with several different tracking apps (Strava is by far the best that I have found, at least on my Android). I finally got annoyed with my battery dying and the GPS not being very accurate. 

And while the Motorola device looks pretty cool, I am leery of anything made by Motorola after the issues I have had with several mobile devices and radio systems made by them. However, this is just my experience and does not necessarily mean it is not an awesome device.


----------



## feltyork (Jun 9, 2012)

Have you looked at the Bryton Rider 50? 

Everything that the Garmin does and cheaper!


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

EWT said:


> I use my iPhone and have never lost a ride due to a lost GPS signal using the Wahoo Fitness app in 2 years of use.


I'm about to buy Wahoo Fitness ANT+ bike pack w/ bike case and speed/ cadence sensor. But, how does Wahoo Fitness Blue SC work in conjunction with this? Thanks.

EDIT: I got an answer from Wahoo. I only need to buy the case with this. Works only with iPhone 4S.


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

What I use:

ANT+ iPhone Bike Case, iPhone Bike Mount, ANT+ Cycling Speed and Cadence Sensor by Wahoo!










And this app:

Digifit | Mobile Heart Rate Training & Fitness Solutions

Along with a HRM and a Speed/Cadence sensor.

This setup, while larger on your stem than a 500 works flawlessly for me. I've ridden > 60 miles while listening to music via bluetooth on an iPhone 4 and not had a battery issue. App is great, supports multi-tasking.. you can wirelessly synch the ride and share it (Facebook, email....) without a computer. Easy to edit screens to show the metrics you want.


----------



## carlflow (Jun 12, 2012)

Garmin 500 forsure, mine works like a charm!


----------



## jtsarby (Mar 21, 2009)

I have used both. I now use the wahoo mount with ant+. I love it. A bit big on the bike but manageable. I also bought the extra battery. I can easily do centuries with it. If I had to do it again I would go with the wahoo hands down.


----------



## dtmbizzle (Jun 14, 2012)

Gotta give my vote to the Garmin 500. It is awesome, super compact, and wont cost $500-700 to replace if I crash like my phone would!  

Only problem I ever have with the Garmin is that it seems to go off course a little too much. That and I think the garminconnect website could offer a little more options as far as goals, etc.


P.S> I never had issues mountain biking with my Garmin 500 while under forest canopy, etc... I think the newer ones deal with being under trees, etc pretty well.


----------



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

dtmbizzle said:


> Gotta give my vote to the Garmin 500. It is awesome, super compact, and wont cost $500-700 to replace if I crash like my phone would!
> 
> Only problem I ever have with the Garmin is that it seems to go off course a little too much. That and I think the garminconnect wesite could offer a little more options as far as goals, etc.


Of course how? Like when you look at your route after the fact?


----------



## dtmbizzle (Jun 14, 2012)

joelia2526 said:


> Of course how? Like when you look at your route after the fact?


No, when riding saved 'courses'. Riding the exact same route, as a saved course, same side of the road, etc. 

For instance, I ride a 10 mile loop right outside my house, and have it as a saved course, and usually at least once a ride, it beeps at me saying 'off course' for a few seconds, then it goes back to normal.


----------



## TCJ (Jun 14, 2012)

Garmin 500


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

I still haven't settled on a computer for my current bike (haven't done any homework on it yet) so I've just been using an iPhone with an app in the meantime. From what I've been reading, I'll be checking out the Garmin for sure.


----------



## joelia2526 (May 7, 2012)

Well, I just received the the 500 and took it out for a test run. Is there any way to tell if the speed/cadence sensor and heart monitor are working correctly? See here for info if it helps: Bike Ride Profile | 10miles near Burrillville | Times and Records | Strava

I also noticed my calories get cut in half once uploaded from the 500 to Strava.com, I'm assuming this is because of the heart rate? 

I ended up with a chest strap, for some reason thought I was getting a wristband... and I nuts? Thanks!


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 29, 2010)

I've had the Garmin 500 (with premium HRM and Cadence Monitor) for a little over 2 weeks now. And I have to say, I love it! Its really helpful, before I had a Sigma for Cadence and the Orion Heart Rate Monitor. The Garmin is great for keeping everything together and online at once place. Its been a great investment in getting to be a better rider. 
In the past I used Strava, but was on an Android device and always had issues with the GPS. 

In addition, I too upload my rides to the connect.garmin and Strava, and seen the dramatic difference in Calorie data. This past Sunday I did a 50 mile ride, and the different between Garmin and Strava was 1,000 calories. I've read in other threads on RBR people have averaged the two to get an estimate.


----------



## Allthatflash (Jun 7, 2012)

MrTopher said:


> I've had the Garmin 500 (with premium HRM and Cadence Monitor) for a little over 2 weeks now. And I have to say, I love it! Its really helpful, before I had a Sigma for Cadence and the Orion Heart Rate Monitor. The Garmin is great for keeping everything together and online at once place. Its been a great investment in getting to be a better rider.
> In the past I used Strava, but was on an Android device and always had issues with the GPS.
> 
> In addition, I too upload my rides to the connect.garmin and Strava, and seen the dramatic difference in Calorie data. This past Sunday I did a 50 mile ride, and the different between Garmin and Strava was 1,000 calories. I've read in other threads on RBR people have averaged the two to get an estimate.


If your Garmin is picking up the cadence and HR monitor then I would consider the Garmin as the accurate one. Since you have to input ur wiehgt, bike and zones it does everything for you and oretty darn good.......The only time my info is off is when my batteries are low and doesn't get good readings from the devices, that when I'll change out all my batteries


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

I used Strava on my iPhone for a bit, but the battery life became a concern for me as I was trying to do 35-50 mile rides over a period of 3-4 hours. If I become stuck for whatever reason, I'd like to be able to use my phone for as long as possible.

I got myself an Edge 500 after weeks of scouring for a good deal. There's many to be had in Craigslist, and if you don't mind older generation gear, you can even get the Edge 705 which has maps.

I noticed I had to set the wheel size on my Edge 500 to get it to measure speed and distance correctly, though. When set to auto, I was measured at going only 6 mph when my wired Sigma was clocking me at 14mph.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

> I noticed I had to set the wheel size on my Edge 500 to get it to measure speed and distance correctly, though. When set to auto, I was measured at going only 6 mph when my wired Sigma was clocking me at 14mph.


 Are you using the cadence sensor and the spoke magnet? I wouldn't think the Garmin would care about the diameter unless the sensor/magnet is present.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

I was given the Garmin 800 as a birthday present and absolutely love it. Only drawback is that it can do so much, it takes a while to figure out how to access all of the features. Right now I have it set up on two screens to show the following:

Speed
Cadence
Heart rate
Distance
Avg. Speed
Elapsed time
Temperature
Grade

It is also easy to set up for multiple bikes, so I can transfer it back and forth between the two. So easy to upload data to Strava or GarminConnect, which I think is really useful to see how you are doing and plan out routes.

And battery life is awesome; I carry my iPhone without worry that it won't have power when I need it.


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

geekjimmy said:


> Are you using the cadence sensor and the spoke magnet? I wouldn't think the Garmin would care about the diameter unless the sensor/magnet is present.


Yes, I'm using the cadence sensor and spoke magnet. With "auto", I noticed that they had to be positioned a little bit closer to each other it seems, but when set to an explicit size, it's a bit more forgiving.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

I'm sold on Garmin products, but I would still like to optimize my iPhone 4S and get an extra batter pack for it.


----------



## silenceforus (Jul 7, 2012)

Damn.... I was hoping to use my phone. Oh well.


----------



## noysboy (May 1, 2012)

I do have a general question of accuracy. I use mapmyride on an iphone and also a sigma cycle computer. I get different distances and MPH readings between the two. Which is typically more accurate? Would a Garmin 500 be better?


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

noysboy said:


> I do have a general question of accuracy. I use mapmyride on an iphone and also a sigma cycle computer. I get different distances and MPH readings between the two. Which is typically more accurate? Would a Garmin 500 be better?


I have NOT used my iPhone on my bike so I can't tell you straight up from experience, but my understanding is that the GPS capabilities of the iphone are less accurate than Garmin; I would believe your sigma is more accurate than the iphone data.


----------



## rijndael (Jun 8, 2011)

noysboy said:


> I do have a general question of accuracy. I use mapmyride on an iphone and also a sigma cycle computer. I get different distances and MPH readings between the two. Which is typically more accurate? Would a Garmin 500 be better?


You have to be careful with the phone GPS apps. I've bumped in to issues with "My Tracks" and the default settings.

The GPS inaccuracy, coupled with too fast of an interval, can cause you to dance all around the road. You essentially zig-zag down the road, which adds to the total distance it thinks you've traveled (in the same amount of time), which then skews the mph averages. With less frequent polling, you cover the distance in a straighter line, and the GPS times will more closely match the traditional bike computers.


----------



## teekster (Jul 2, 2012)

I switched from an iPhone 4s to the garmin 500. Thrilled so far. It's nice to have power left in my phone battery at the end off ride. The auto calibrate feature seems to work well for me. It's nice to use 1 computer for 3 bikes.


----------

